# Craftsman 1/3 hp 3.5 amp 10" Band Saw (21400)



## Everett1

I got the same exact saw a couple months ago. It was the floor model, they sold it to me for 160 bucks (that included the advanced warranty too!). it looks like your's didn't come with the stand, I got lucky as mine did. No Miter gauge, but from the sounds of it, i'd be better off using the one from my table saw anyway. And the fench, ugh! I have it on my list to make a real fence for it, hopefully i can get it to latch onto the back edge of the table, as the worst part of the fence is it can move on the back portion of the fence.

I agree with you on everything you have pointed out. I just ordered three Timberwolf blades for mine (a 1/8", 1/4", and a 1/2"). The guy at Timberwolf said there shouldn't be any problem with the 1/8" blade. I can't comment on how good they are yet, but ordering from Timberwolf was a pleasure, as you have to do it on the phone. The guy knew his stuff too. He asked where I heard of them, I told him Lumberjocks, and his reply was "Yeah, I don't know why I bother asking that question anymore"


----------



## MichaelAgate

Great review, thanks ShipWreck!


----------



## lumberjoe

I am considering this saw. The funny thing is it gets terrible reviews on Amazon, however the Rikon 10-305 gets good reviews. These are the SAME saw. It just alludes to my gripe of people dismissing a product based on the name stamped into the front. Also it alludes to improper use and expectations. Hardcore wood workers or at least people that know what they are talking about would be more apt to but the Rikon saw because it is available at places they frequent (Woodcraft for example). General consumers may pick one up at sears and expect it to work perfectly out of the box without adjustments, and using the extremely crappy included blade. This is a 1/3hp benchtop saw, it's not a 1.5hp 14" grizzly extreme.

I think this saw with the proper tuning and upgrades (cool blocks, a good blade or two) would fit the bill for what I need it for. Maybe I'll grab one this weekend.


----------



## RogerBean

Nice review. I have the 12" version, and it has become my go-to saw for box work. I also have a 20" Delta that now sits unused most of the time in favor of the convenience of the little Craftsman with a 3/8 - 6 TimberWolf blade.
Roger


----------



## meikou

Thanks for the review.

I've been considering this one and also been considering the 12 but can't quite figure out how they justify the price difference. I'd really like to be able to resaw 6" but with more than 4" I may decide to get the 10.


----------



## NormG

I have the 12 inch, had it since they came out, great saw and I only use Timber Wolf blades


----------



## Tomj

I have had this Bandsaw for well over 1 1/2 years and it has performed very well for what I thought might not cut it. I agree with everything you said. I myself will be upgrading to a Grizzly 14" soon but I will keep this little guy with a different blade on for smaller cuts. Good review.


----------



## ShipWreck

Everett1: Let me know how the 1/8" works out. My opinion is that the 1/4" and 3/8" blades are perfect for this saw. The 1/8" will be a PITA with no guides, and the tensioning system would be hard pressed to handle a 1/2" blade.

LumberJoe: Funny aint it? The Rikon got great reviews and the Craftsman got slammed. A perfect example why people should always take reviews with a grain of salt. About 50% of woodworkers that I know have very little mechanical aptitude and then try to convince others why a certain product is junk.

RogerBeam: I could give that 20" a nice home 

Tomj: Why not just go right past the 14". I see too many people buying the 14" saws and end up tweeking thier time away trying to make it do what a larger saw could do to begin with. I owned a Grizzly G0555 and was never satified with it because it didnt have the heavier parts to handle what I liked doing, which is milling my own boards. The Grizz was a ok saw, but I was foolish not to get a larger platform. Nothing beats free lumber


----------



## REK

Good review, I have the 14" big brother for about 6 years now and it has worked great with the exception of having to buy a new switch. Enjoy your new toy!!!!


----------



## crank49

I have the Rikon 10", which I got on sale about 18 months ago, and I have been very happy with it. I have plans to build the 16" saw from plans I got at WoodGears. But, for small curvy jobs this fits the bill nicely. I have used it to cut 4" Red Oak and it never whimpered.

I would have gotten the Sears version myself but the only one they had in stock was the similar looking 9". That is not nearly the same saw. Smaller motor, plastic wheels and no fence at all.


----------



## WhiskeyWaters

@ shipwreck -

I run a 1/2" almost exclusively on this saw. My biggest issue is that 10" blades are cheap blades for the most part - I can burn out a blade in 4" oak pretty quick. The saw tho, rocks on like a beast.


----------



## Tomj

That's a good point shipwreck. What's stopping me from buying a bigger saw besides money ( I could save a little more) is the weight and if has to be run on 220. The weight because my shop is on a second floor and I just got done hauling my new Ridgid table saw upstairs which wasn't easy. The power because I'm not committed to putting in 220 right now being I'm not sure how much longer I will be living where I'm living. Believe me it's in the back of my head to just get a bigger saw. I mainly build bows dealing with anywhere from 4" staves to 8-9" logs but that's not all I want to do so I would like to have a bandsaw that could handle almost anything, so I can build whatever I want to build. I'm just not sure yet.


----------



## ShipWreck

WhiskyWater: Thanks for letting me know about the 1/2" blade. You should call Starret and have them make you a couple blades. The "Woodpecker" premium blade should handle anything you can throw at it.

http://www.starrett.com/saws/saws-hand-tool-products/band-saw-blades/wood-cutting-band-saw-blades/woodpecker-premium


----------



## HardWoodHead

Good review and I have read others on this saw as well. 145 reviews on the Sears site give it 4 stars. I have a huge Silver Manufacturing 36" band saw but still don't have it going and plan on using it for some major big stuff resawing in the future. Still I need something to use now and although I will eventually get a 14" to 16", this thing looks like it is going to fit the bill for small stuff and then some. I think I will buy one today before the *sale ends at 7am central time tomorrow morning.* $ 152.99. 
 
Online Only! Extra 15% off select tools Sold by Sears! Valid thru 7AM CT 9/28 Offer ends 27-Sep-2012


----------



## Amoc

I bought this saw for Christmas and so far I have no regrets.


----------



## OSU55

Excellent value for a smaller bandsaw. I think I paid ~$180 shipped to my door. I happen to like the roller bearing guides - one of the reasons I bought this saw over others. I like the fence as well, and though the miter gauge is a bit cheezy, it does work (or did until I dropped it and broke the plastic pivot).Get some decent blades - the stock one is poor. I've cut red oak 4-1/2" thick without a problem. Probably the best buy in this size range.


----------



## iJoe

Can this saw be used to make band saw boxes?


----------



## jamed365

waterproof and also can be used totally wirelessly. arloproreview third-party suppliers. The Arlo Pro is both waterproof as well as waterproof.


----------

